# Honduras Red Point Cichlids



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

I am thinking of buying some, but not sure how their temperments are. Can anyone tell me if they can live in a community tank (75) gal. with a few swordtails, dwarf rainbows, and congo tetras? From what I've read they are pretty peaceful, except when breeding. And how are they in planted aquariums? Anyone know for sure? Patricia


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

They are basically a location variant of the convict cichlid. That being said they are very prolific breeders (can't stop them!) and are pretty aggressive fish. 
But, your set up would be classified as more of a semi-aggressive community, except for the swordtails. The congos and r'bows should be fine with them as long as they are not edible size. A 75 is also a good size tank for them. But, if its a plant tank, they'll likely rip it apart some. I don't think anyone in APC would put convict cichlids in a plant tank- though it could depend on the plants. Ferns, tape grasses and anubias would all do fine though that's about it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks six. I really wouldn't mind the babies, I have a couple of rope fish that would be happy to do pop. control. I just thought they were pretty, and being a smaller cichlid, thought I might do something different. Well, guess I will think some more on it, they sure are a nice blue color though.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Current research indicates the HRP is a separate species, not a variant.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I was wondering if they've concluded that yet. Thanks medic. They're still pretty much the same as far as husbandry goes. 

If you like cichlids and parental behavior, try kribensis. They are awesome fish and are easy to breed in a community tank. Beautiful too. 

GL!


----------

